# Is it possible to make $1200 in less than 40 hours?



## UberXking (Oct 14, 2014)

Want to make sure I get 5 stars from every single rider. Thinking about using a 10 year old Prius with 277,000 miles. Dressing in Jeans and a Polo shirt with tennies and a baseball hat. Need to smoke a cigarette once in awhile figure since it's a rideshare ok to do it in my car. Want to drive for a year bout 7,000 miles a month pay for 4 oil changes 15 qts of oil a set of tires but no treats for riders. Can I count on over $500 in tips a year?


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

Nope, unless you are at the right place at the right time, which rarely happens.

If you want to make $1200 free and clear after ALL expenses, then youll have to drive 60h/week every week all year round.

7k miles per month is 1750k miles a week. 250 miles per day if you drive 7 days a week. Thats 12 hours of work per day; 12*7=96hours.

On the worst day, ill drive 100 miles for 8 hours and make $120. $120*7days=$840 before expenses.

If you lucky, youll make $20 in tips per month.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

Further more.

10k miles only needs one oil change if you use full Syn oil. $40 at walmart for Mobil1. Plus $10 for oil filter.

Free labor if you do it your self.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Of course you can do all of the above: *you have a PRIUS.
*
Poopy, where are ya' when we need ya'?


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Of course you can do all of the above: *you have a PRIUS.
> *
> Poopy, where are ya' when we need ya'?


POST # 4/@AnotherUberDriver: For a
Member SO Astute
in ALL other areas..... poopy..............
Another Uber Driver is TRYING to get
your attention WITHOUT using the 
ONLY tool that WILL!

OY VEY!
Bison enjoys The Mishegas.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

My personal all time best; 10 hours of work, $212 after; 20% cut, $25 for fuel(summer fuel blend) and $8 for dinner. YMMV


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> *1. *@AnotherUberDriver: For a
> Member SO Astute in ALL other areas.....
> 
> *2. *Another Uber Driver is TRYING to get your attention WITHOUT using the
> ONLY tool that WILL!


1. The operative phrase is "all other areas", O purveyor of inexpensive Men's habiliments. _*I ain't none too good with no kim-pyoo-turr er nunna' that thar' new fangled teck-no-luh-gee, neither*. _This I-pad does not show everything, either. Thus.............

2. *Uh kain't fahnd that thar' tool what'll git his uh-ten-shinn.*


----------



## UberBlackDriverLA (Aug 21, 2014)

UberXking said:


> Want to make sure I get 5 stars from every single rider. Thinking about using a 10 year old Prius with 277,000 miles. Dressing in Jeans and a Polo shirt with tennies and a baseball hat. Need to smoke a cigarette once in awhile figure since it's a rideshare ok to do it in my car. Want to drive for a year bout 7,000 miles a month pay for 4 oil changes 15 qts of oil a set of tires but no treats for riders. Can I count on over $500 in tips a year?


Hahaha. This post is obviously not serious!


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

If you buy a gun and work that into your equation and business plan, I think it is possible to meet your goals and quite possibly exceed them.


----------



## Renaldow (Jul 17, 2015)

Realityshark said:


> If you buy a gun and work that into your equation and business plan, I think it is possible to meet your goals and quite possibly exceed them.


Assuming you're robbing liquor stores before each ride. Which is a great idea, actually. When the police show up at your house you can blame it on the pax and that you didn't know they were using Uber as a get away car!


----------



## UberXking (Oct 14, 2014)

Come on you guys it's the UberXking!


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

UberXking said:


> View attachment 13705
> Come on you guys it's the UberXking!


Can you reproduce same income 52 weeks a year?


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

UberXking said:


> Want to make sure I get 5 stars from every single rider. Thinking about using a 10 year old Prius with 277,000 miles. Dressing in Jeans and a Polo shirt with tennies and a baseball hat. Need to smoke a cigarette once in awhile figure since it's a rideshare ok to do it in my car. Want to drive for a year bout 7,000 miles a month pay for 4 oil changes 15 qts of oil a set of tires but no treats for riders. Can I count on over $500 in tips a year?


Your are aggressively optimistic, but we wish you the best!


----------



## Uber Kraus (Jun 10, 2015)

If you average one puke a day you can take Sunday off!


----------



## Mr_Frenchie (Jul 13, 2015)

Yes, but not in 40. Probably around 60.


----------



## UberBlackDriverLA (Aug 21, 2014)

UberXking said:


> View attachment 13705
> Come on you guys it's the UberXking!


How many miles did you drive to get $1280 after Uber cut and safe ride fees? Including dead miles I'll estimate between 2200 and 2400. At a rock bottom minimum of .25 per mile that leaves you with $705. At an average speed of 30 mph and 5 minutes wait per trip with no other wait time we are looking at about 80 hours worked. Your hourly doesn't look too good.


----------



## UberBlackDriverLA (Aug 21, 2014)

Mr_Frenchie said:


> Yes, but not in 40. Probably around 60.


Don't be ridiculous. Nobody that drives for UberX in a market under $1 per mile can net $1200 in a week. Not enough hours in the week. Period.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

UberBlackDriverLA said:


> Not enough hours in the week.


You will be aware, of course, that this is Uber. Man's laws are not the only laws that it can break or ignore.


----------



## GolferLA (Nov 13, 2014)

UberXking said:


> View attachment 13705
> Come on you guys it's the UberXking!


Awesome. By the way,I can see your name. Better erase your name.


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona (Mar 18, 2015)

UberXking said:


> View attachment 13705
> Come on you guys it's the UberXking!


It's the photoshop King!


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

No.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

UberBlackDriverLA said:


> Don't be ridiculous. Nobody that drives for UberX in a market under $1 per mile can net $1200 in a week. Not enough hours in the week. Period.


Let's see, there are 168 hours in a week...


----------



## UberBlackDriverLA (Aug 21, 2014)

Desert Driver said:


> Let's see, there are 168 hours in a week...


You are correct, working for a week without sleeping you may make $1200. Let's see.. 1200/168 = $7.14 per hour. $7.14 per hour is about what an average UberX driver nets. So in theory, some UberX drivers could make $1200 in a week. But let's be serious, the driver is going to need to stop and eat occasionally, although maybe he gets his food when a client stops at Jack In the Box at 3AM. The driver will also need to pee, but maybe he can pee in a bottle and toss it out the window. Staying on a liquid diet could eliminate the need for #2. A can of Axe body spray could eliminate the need to shower. Yep, it can be done!

Of course, this does not apply to the OP because he drives a Prius with has no expenses. He may even be able to sleep an hour or two in the week.


----------



## MiddleClassedOut (Jun 11, 2015)

If you drive Lyft and switch to Uber on 2x+ city-wide surges AND know how to game everything there is to game in this biz, you can do $1200 (cancellations downtown - cancels beat minimum fare on Lyft and Uber, getting pax to cancel to keep acceptance rate, etc)

I did extremely well last week...Over 40 hours though, probably 45 actually driving, 50.5 online with Lyft. To hit 1200 I would have had to have done the bar closings, which I just won't do because I do not want to carless for two days because of barf. I get enough drunks 11-1am.

Take away Lyft's 20% bonus and guarantees and I could not have done it. And they will go away soon.

I'm just milking the cow till she's done.

This week looks like it's gonna suck, Pope or no Pope in my town. Unless people take the 5x suburban surges, which they won't, I doubt I'll hit this again for a while.

I hear winter can be good on Uber though if you have snow tires, lol.


----------



## uberfresh (Sep 22, 2015)

Personally, I, as a P/T driver, can say that driving for music festivals in your area whenever possible will yield high earnings. My first weekend driving for UberX was the same weekend as the California Roots Festival in Monterey, CA - my payout was $936.88 (and that had a $50 deduction for the phone I was renting from Uber). In August, I drove for the Outside Lands Festival in San Francisco - my payout was [surprisingly only] $692.77 - plus hotel expenses (netting me only about $40 more than I would have made at my day job working the same amount of hours).


----------



## ginseng41 (Nov 30, 2014)

In the last 5 weeks, I've driven about 2200 miles for 5,000 in earnings so profit of about 3900. Yes all rounded


----------



## uberparadise (Aug 2, 2015)

UberXking said:


> View attachment 13705
> Come on you guys it's the UberXking!


15 miles. Equals $32 bucks. HMmm that's $2 bucks a mile plus time. That's either a great town with high pay of it is Uber Select you are rolling with.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

UberXking said:


> Want to make sure I get 5 stars from every single rider. Thinking about using a 10 year old Prius with 277,000 miles. Dressing in Jeans and a Polo shirt with tennies and a baseball hat. Need to smoke a cigarette once in awhile figure since it's a rideshare ok to do it in my car. Want to drive for a year bout 7,000 miles a month pay for 4 oil changes 15 qts of oil a set of tires but no treats for riders. Can I count on over $500 in tips a year?


Your profile says you have done over 4,000 trips and driven 100,000 miles. How many smokes/mile is that? That is a lot of mileage for 4,000 trips..... What did it work out to in terms of quarts of oil and tips/year?


----------



## UberBlackDriverLA (Aug 21, 2014)

ginseng41 said:


> In the last 5 weeks, I've driven about 2200 miles for 5,000 in earnings so profit of about 3900. Yes all rounded


First of all, Blacksburg is $1.50 per mile. Uber is working on over saturating your market to get rates down under $1.00. Have your Plan B ready when that happens in the near future.

Now for your numbers...
About half of the miles are dead miles. So 1100 miles x $1.50 = $1650 in fares. Please explain your odd claims.


----------



## ginseng41 (Nov 30, 2014)

Massive surges weekend nights, sporadic surges at other times a few guarantees in there. Also lots of short trips so the base fare accounts for a lot more.


----------



## ginseng41 (Nov 30, 2014)

*ayment Statement*
*Uber*
TRIP EARNINGS
$1,872.51
+
MISCELLANEOUS
$17.55
=
TOTAL PAYOUT
$1,890.06
*Period Ending: September 7, 2015 4AM EDT
TRIP EARNINGS* *$1,872.51*
>
Fare
1,356.75
>
Surge
983.81
>
Rider Fee (payment)
144.50
>
Rider Fee (deduction)
(144.50)
>
Uber Fee
(468.05)
*MISCELLANEOUS ITEMS* *$17.55*
9/1/15 Tue 12am-3am $12.00/hr - you were online 1.0 hours, which entitles you to a minimum of $12.00 in gross fares. Since you only made $6.30 (gross), we added $4.56 (net) to your payment statement.
4.56
9/1/15 Tue 9pm-12am $12.00/hr - you were online 2.97 hours, which entitles you to a minimum of $35.64 in gross fares. Since you only made $25.54 (gross), we added $8.08 (net) to your payment statement.
8.08
9/2/15 Wed 12am-3am $12.00/hr - you were online 2.97 hours, which entitles you to a minimum of $35.64 in gross fares. Since you only made $29.50 (gross), we added $4.91 (net) to your payment statement.
4.91


----------



## ginseng41 (Nov 30, 2014)

Couldn't figure out how to insert the screen shot, but as you can see, o u r surges are huge. I don't see them onboarding enough drivers any time soon to compensate for this. This week was about 600 total miles


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

UberBlackDriverLA said:


> First of all, Blacksburg is $1.50 per mile. Uber is working on over saturating your market to get rates down under $1.00. Have your Plan B ready when that happens in the near future.
> 
> Now for your numbers...
> About half of the miles are dead miles. So 1100 miles x $1.50 = $1650 in fares. Please explain your odd claims.


Uber is doing the same thing here in State College. They routinely surge. The surge seems to be capped at 3x, but the base rate is even higher than Blacksburg. People are coming from all over the state to drive weekends. I have heard rumor of people being shipped in to drive from out of state, but I couldn't confirm that myself.

Uber is also offering rather generous guarantees here. They offered one easy enough to satisfy guarantee spaning the first two football weekends here. I can't imagine it didn't create conflict. That first weekend was way quiet. The guarantee started on a Thursday. The town was littered with UberX on every corner. You could see the cars sitting. I don't work Thursdays, but I heard all the taxi companies were dead too. Friday and Sat of that first football weekend sucked too.

A smart Uber driver would have felt he or she made the right decision to opt in for the guarantee. They wouldn't have beat it that weekend. The second weekend of the two weekend guarantee was entirely different. It was balls to the wall busy. I would assume an Uber driver easily could have beaten the promise.

In SC, Uber clearly seems to be an effort to dramatically increase the number of drivers. The high rates can not last. People are routinely paying $30 to $40 for what are only $9 to $12 taxi rides, Uber being right about in the middle of the local taxi prices when they are at 1x and the time fee is factored in.

I can't imagine the first couple weeks of football season hasn't left a couple drivers scratching their heads despite their moments of glory. Unless it is slamming, they already have more than enough drivers to leave individuals sitting for fairly long periods of time. We have people coming in from more than an hour or two away. They often are driving gas guzzling vehicles. I spoke to one guy from out of town who was smug about making $90 an hour for his evening.

I suggested he savor his honeymoon. He couldn't understand why they would lower the rates here..... cash cow he thought. I suggested you don't need to understand it, but you wont be able to ignore it once it's gone.

What is the difference between the top 40 and bottom 40 markets in terms of $/mile? Maturity. NYC being an example of a rare exception. His car was nice and only kind of new, sort of. It wasn't so much as new as not old. Not old yet. I told him to kiss his car as he knows it good by and that I hoped it started to act up on him before the money was gone and not after. The car is likely to be just perfectly fine until that one day you realize it needs a bit of work. He quickly though quietly agreed and mentioned his brakes need attention already.

Given what I have seen in town here several hours away, I'd guess the claims are possible. The surge pricing seems brash and I myself have heard plenty of complaints. UberBlackDriverLA, no question, they are working very hard to put a car on every corner. The demographics are kind of similar between here an Blacksburg. I have heard of drivers coming from Roanoke and other places to drive a college town.

Once the balloon bursts, it should be a real shit fest around here. I would assume on non football weekends more drivers will start to game the guarantees. Others will be shocked at the drop in income. Should be interesting because neither Blacksburg or State College are on sustainable paths.


----------



## ginseng41 (Nov 30, 2014)

Roanoke drivers definitely come down here to drive bur it's about 45 minutes and miles so if they do it during the week, they're idiots. I've definitely seen a decrease in available cars Sunday through Wednesday. 

Blacksburg is much smaller than state college, I used to deliver pizza at gumbys up there, so we have a much smaller pool of drivers. That's why so many are shipped in from Roanoke. I can't see many college kids wanting to give up their weekend nights to do this once they turn 21, and th [se who do will graduate and move on after graduation. 

We frequently have surges over 3 and the OSU weekend they got to 9.1. I didn't work the other home game weekend so no clue if they'll always be that high or not. I have actually heard that several out of town drivers won't be back for games because of the traffic. They don't know the back roads so they lost our big time.

I've seen virtually no growth in driver numbers over the last year but a definite growth in requests. We actually need more drivers here for weekends, game or not. Surges were 3.9 this past Saturday with a daytime away game


----------



## UberBlackDriverLA (Aug 21, 2014)

So perhaps the answer to the original question is yes... in new markets where Uber is still trying to over saturate the market, $1200 is possible, but for the other 99% of the drivers, it's only a dream.

But the OP is in Cali, so he will have to settle for below minimum wage, no benefits and huge risk. Uber on!


----------



## ginseng41 (Nov 30, 2014)

He'd be better off flying here and buying a car for games than working there if he needs that kind of money


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

UberXking said:


> View attachment 13705
> Come on you guys it's the UberXking!


average $21 per trip? yeah right.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

ginseng41 said:


> Roanoke drivers definitely come down here to drive bur it's about 45 minutes and miles so if they do it during the week, they're idiots. I've definitely seen a decrease in available cars Sunday through Wednesday.
> 
> Blacksburg is much smaller than state college, I used to deliver pizza at gumbys up there, so we have a much smaller pool of drivers. That's why so many are shipped in from Roanoke. I can't see many college kids wanting to give up their weekend nights to do this once they turn 21, and th [se who do will graduate and move on after graduation.
> 
> ...


I have noticed a dramatic increase in drivers here. There seems to be about twenty regular drivers working a good bit who are mostly local. If I had to guess there are 4 or 5 times the number of drivers here Thursday through Saturday. You are right about Blacksburg being smaller, but I would assume it has the same rhythm of this college town.

I do see evidence of students driving here. The guarantees and surges seem to be drawing in people from Lewistown, Williamsport, Altoona, tyrone, Philipsburg, I've heard of people coming in from farther than that. The Buffalo game was a dud. No way they had the business to keep all those cars moving, particularly Thursday evening. Rutgers was a different story. Because the two weekends were so radically different, my guess is that whether or not a driver did or didn't take the guarantee, it might have been a wash either way. Hard to say. Not even sure a local Uber driver would know what to make of it.

That said, given the constant surge, I couldn't imagine it not being a bit disturbing to be working toward the guarantee during the Rutgers game while clearly watching the fares rack up. I would think a driver would learn to game the system and only drive the bare minimum......

I am surprised BUber Blacksburg hasn't been able to scrape up more bodies from the hinterland.

Any rumor of Lyft coming to Vag Tech? Supposedly they have putting forth a recruiting effort here, but I haven't seen evidence of it myself.


----------



## ginseng41 (Nov 30, 2014)

I think we have 4 or so local drivers, the rest come from Roanoke. I'm guessing a maximum of 20 ever online. No rumors of lyft here yet. I hope it stays away because fares will definitely drop if it does. Unlike there, most rides here are under 3 miles too so it's going to be little affected if rates fall until it's a big drop


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

ginseng41 said:


> I think we have 4 or so local drivers, the rest come from Roanoke. I'm guessing a maximum of 20 ever online. No rumors of lyft here yet. I hope it stays away because fares will definitely drop if it does. Unlike there, most rides here are under 3 miles too so it's going to be little affected if rates fall until it's a big drop


Interesting. I have never bothered to figure out what the average distance might be here for me. I follow my metered miles relative to the OD for the whole shift and leave it at that. I try not to worry about any one given call. My goal is to be smart, keep the car moving without trying to micromanage things.

If you have so few drivers, and clearly many seem to be coming from Roanoke, I can see why they would be surging like mad. I have yet to hear a surge rise above 3x. Uber seemed to start out with a high for them rate/mile and didn't seem to surge much their first semester here. They seemed to wait until they had a core group of drivers who could handle some kind of volume. They waited until they had a minimal presence and then introduced the surge in a bigger way during Arts Fest. They managed to double their number of drivers over the summer This was a sluggish summer, on slow Fridays we could see the number of drivers sitting go from 8 or 9 to the high teens. A bunch of those people never seemed to leave their apartments and many of those were three miles from the corner.

If I had to guess, I would guess we had 30 to 50 drivers on the last two weekends. that Buffalo game..... maybe mid thirties, and they sat a good deal. If Uber needs to lure so many drivers from out of town, it should be interesting to see how that effects their rate strategy. The first canning weekend, or non football weekend where lots of students take off for the weekend, that could really suck for everyone.


----------



## ginseng41 (Nov 30, 2014)

We had an away game last weekend and I made almost 1200. On a non game Saturday in the spring, I tended to put about 75 miles onyou car and earn 200. I'm guessing it will go down a tad this coming spring. I think about 75% of the residents here are students or faculty at the University which makes the potential driver pool quite small. We've only got about 50,000 people including students. I hear Charlottesville has even fewer drivers and high demand but Richmond is only an hour away so they could draw from there. Blacksburg is truly in the middle of nowhere. It really makes for a perfect place to drive uber


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

Well, I would love to see some of our drivers come down and give you a helping hand.


----------



## ginseng41 (Nov 30, 2014)

Problem is, even if you earn $500 in a night, it won't cover mileage and time for traveling here. Hotels run over 200 a night those weekends too and are booked a year in advance. I am anxious as to how uber will **** it up so I'm working some less good days too. Luckily, I can consider the other days as savings for once the shit hits the fan


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

ginseng41 said:


> Problem is, even if you earn $500 in a night, it won't cover mileage and time for traveling here. Hotels run over 200 a night those weekends too and are booked a year in advance. I am anxious as to how uber will **** it up so I'm working some less good days too. Luckily, I can consider the other days as savings for once the shit hits the fan


Since when do people apply logic or cost analysis to driving Uber? Where there is a will there is a way. Drivers could stay in Roanoke. It would be best if a handful of them travelled together and split the cost of a room in Roanoke and then just did the commute from there. Airbnb, a tent....... Can't be that tough to figure out. 9x surge..... eventually that is going to bring some people out of the woodwork.


----------



## ginseng41 (Nov 30, 2014)

I doubt 9x surge will happen again. That was the OSU game. Airbnb were full up throughout the area. It was thought we had 200,000 people here that weekend. Big game against Pitt coming up. I'll see how that one goes


----------



## Zdshooter (Aug 18, 2015)

May "the dream force" be with you, king!



UberXking said:


> View attachment 13705
> Come on you guys it's the UberXking!


----------



## UberXking (Oct 14, 2014)

itsablackmarket said:


> average $21 per trip? yeah right.


1st of all it's all true No Photo shop.
I've been here 1.5 years. My goal is avg. $30 per trip. Check my posts I've left enough info (YTD income, $1k in a day, $100 tip, How drivers set the price, turning down surge when lower than shown etc.) Think 1k week in less than 40 can be done consistently in southern CA but make more in SF and when testing LA end of July 2015 every surge I received was lower than original so I ignored them most were 1.9 - 2.2 when showing
2.8 - 3.5.
13 pings no rides 2 hours downtown sat night
Most important thing I learned My rating took a hit


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

UberXking said:


> 1st of all it's all true No Photo shop.
> I've been here 1.5 years. My goal is avg. $30 per trip. Check my posts I've left enough info (YTD income, $1k in a day, $100 tip, How drivers set the price, turning down surge when lower than shown etc.) Think 1k week in less than 40 can be done consistently in southern CA but make more in SF and when testing LA end of July 2015 every surge I received was lower than original so I ignored them most were 1.9 - 2.2 when showing
> 2.8 - 3.5.
> 13 pings no rides 2 hours downtown sat night
> Most important thing I learned My rating took a hit


and what's your secret to avoiding deactivation?


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

I made $1,250 in 75 hours between two jobs driving but 300 of that was referral bonus. $200 for tips. It took three tanks of gas. I've had more than 925 3x. An uber alone. Some with referral bonus one without. My 10 week average is 770 driving uber. The average is trending downward because I'm not driving full time anymore. My rating is too low and can make a few points left last longer before deactivation.

over 2 weeks I've noticed i buy one tank of gas instead of two or three. Less than half the same mileage and 200 to $300 less income. I'm still working on my numbers. I know the goal is to make as much money as possible. But I hit a wall and I just don't feel like doing it with the same passion I had 3 weeks ago

As long as a serious driver concern doesn't come in I should be able to keep my rating high enough to continue driving.

The setback caused by a week off to clean my car and get over an ear infection couldn't be avoided.


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

William1964 said:


> I made $1,250 in 75 hours between two jobs driving but 300 of that was referral bonus. $200 for tips. It took three tanks of gas. I've had more than 925 3x. An uber alone. Some with referral bonus one without. My 10 week average is 770 driving uber. The average is trending downward because I'm not driving full time anymore. My rating is too low and can make a few points left last longer before deactivation.
> 
> over 2 weeks I've noticed i buy one tank of gas instead of two or three. Less than half the same mileage and 200 to $300 less income. I'm still working on my numbers. I know the goal is to make as much money as possible. But I hit a wall and I just don't feel like doing it with the same passion I had 3 weeks ago
> 
> ...


so in other words, Uber sucks?


----------



## UberXking (Oct 14, 2014)

itsablackmarket said:


> and what's your secret to avoiding deactivation?


What's the driver deactivation to driver ratio?


----------



## DB2448 (Jun 30, 2015)

UberXking said:


> Want to make sure I get 5 stars from every single rider. Thinking about using a 10 year old Prius with 277,000 miles. Dressing in Jeans and a Polo shirt with tennies and a baseball hat. Need to smoke a cigarette once in awhile figure since it's a rideshare ok to do it in my car. Want to drive for a year bout 7,000 miles a month pay for 4 oil changes 15 qts of oil a set of tires but no treats for riders. Can I count on over $500 in tips a year?


You would probably have a better chance at winning the lottery.


----------



## DudeCity (Jun 22, 2015)

KGB7 said:


> My personal all time best; 10 hours of work, $212 after; 20% cut, $25 for fuel(summer fuel blend) and $8 for dinner. YMMV


Is that 10 hrs app on wow.........that's lots of driving............


----------



## UberXking (Oct 14, 2014)

I'm just messin with you. More like $1,400


----------



## UberXking (Oct 14, 2014)

KGB7 said:


> Can you reproduce same income 52 weeks a year?


yes. Cept I was sick a week in January and deactivated for a 5 day stretch while waiting for DMV paperwork still have $63,300 on the 365 summary


----------



## UberXking (Oct 14, 2014)

KGB7 said:


> Nope, unless you are at the right place at the right time, which rarely happens.
> 
> If you want to make $1200 free and clear after ALL expenses, then youll have to drive 60h/week every week all year round.
> 
> ...


How do you get to be a "well known but don't know" member
I've been called out dozens of times only to prove by forwarding my private info that I'm not full of shit .

Now I'm a bragger and a conceit.


----------



## UberBob2 (Sep 1, 2015)

UberBlackDriverLA said:


> Don't be ridiculous. Nobody that drives for UberX in a market under $1 per mile can net $1200 in a week. Not enough hours in the week. Period.


I can.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

UberXking said:


> How do you get to be a "well known but don't know" member
> I've been called out dozens of times only to prove by forwarding my private info that I'm not full of shit .
> 
> Now I'm a bragger and a conceit.


Guess we don't need a nation wide strike. We'll just do what you do ....what ever it is.


----------



## UberBlackDriverLA (Aug 21, 2014)

UberBob2 said:


> I can.


No, you cannot net $1200. Not even close. Keep driving in denial.


----------



## UberBob2 (Sep 1, 2015)

UberBlackDriverLA said:


> No, you cannot net $1200. Not even close. Keep driving in denial.


you're right, it was only $1164.99, or am I allowed to count $55 in cash tips count toward the total?
lyft -

  

*Your driver summary for Sep 21 - 27 *
- *$671.51 *
should arrive in your bank account within 2-3 days

UBER -
Mon, Sep 21 - Mon, Sep 28
























$493.48








Total Payout






































4.8








Current Rating

47.0








Hours Online

59


----------



## UberBlackDriverLA (Aug 21, 2014)

UberBob2 said:


> you're right, it was only $1164.99, or am I allowed to count $55 in cash tips count toward the total?
> lyft -
> 
> 
> ...


now subtract your expenses including devaluation of your car... it will work to about $7 to $8 per hour. And remember, what your doing is illegal in Miami


----------



## UberXking (Oct 14, 2014)

UberBlackDriverLA said:


> No, you cannot net $1200. Not even close. Keep driving in denial.


No don't drive a denial. I use a Prius!


----------



## UberBlackDriverLA (Aug 21, 2014)

UberXking said:


> No don't drive a denial. I use a Prius!
> View attachment 14384


You use a Prius and photoshop. haha.


----------



## UberXking (Oct 14, 2014)

UberBlackDriverLA said:


> now subtract your expenses including devaluation of your car... it will work to about $7 to $8 per hour. And remember, what your doing is illegal in Miami


WRONG...50k tax free in SF - 6k for Gas, Repairs and depreciation is much closer than your lazy, negative whining $7 - $8 hr number


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

UberXking said:


> WRONG...50k tax free in SF - 6k for Gas, Repairs and depreciation is much closer than your lazy, negative whining $7 - $8 hr number


So you ask a question to which you already knew the answer to.
And then you go bananas because you don't like the answers you got from other drivers.

How's that going for you so far?


----------



## UberXking (Oct 14, 2014)

UberBlackDriverLA said:


> You use a Prius and photoshop. haha.


No time for photoshop I have a hard enough time uploading my unbelievable numbers. Trying to break my record of 3 tips in a row on my next trip


----------



## UberXking (Oct 14, 2014)

KGB7 said:


> So you ask a question to which you already knew the answer to.
> And then you go bananas because you don't like the answers you got from other drivers.
> 
> How's that going for you so far?


Like shakin it up a little. Made over $1400 last week goal is $1800 this week. By driving smart I'll make more this year despite the rate cuts


----------



## UberBlackDriverLA (Aug 21, 2014)

UberXking said:


> WRONG...50k tax free in SF - 6k for Gas, Repairs and depreciation is much closer than your lazy, negative whining $7 - $8 hr number


I will refer back to my first post in this thread. This is obviously not a serious/real post. Having fun screwing with people UberXKing.


----------



## Jwhit16 (Aug 10, 2015)

This would be very difficult, but it depends on which market you are driving in and what the surge pricing looks like in that market. If you really want to make that much in a week try referring your friends, Uber and Lyft don't take a 20% cut on that (although you will still be taxed on it), that is the most realistic way to reach your goal.


----------



## UberXking (Oct 14, 2014)

[


Jwhit16 said:


> This would be very difficult, but it depends on which market you are driving in and what the surge pricing looks like in that market. If you really want to make that much in a week try referring your friends, Uber and Lyft don't take a 20% cut on that (although you will still be taxed on it), that is the most realistic way to reach your goal.


No, I want tax free Like this every week


----------

